

How Cities have been Shaped by Defense - robdoherty2
http://munsonscity.com/2014/09/24/how-cities-have-been-shaped-by-defense/

======
huac
Even though we may not build overt, physical defense mechanisms into our
cities, our cities are still in many ways engineered for defense. Drones,
SWAT, surveillance, checkpoints, security zones - all of these techniques are
employed, from Baghdad to New York, to exert control. So while we don't build
walls to keep people out anymore, we certainly still build defenses to protect
us from the people already inside the city. What I disagree with the author on
is scale - all of these countermeasures are still on a larger scale - it makes
more sense for a city government to enact safeguards, than it does for
individual buildings. There really hasn't been a disappearance of large, city-
wide protection systems, you just can't see them as obviously.

------
jacquesm
[http://www.starforts.com/bourtange.html](http://www.starforts.com/bourtange.html)

[http://erfgoedstem.nl/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/naarden-
ves...](http://erfgoedstem.nl/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/naarden-vesting.jpeg)

~~~
Someone
Very nice, but
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmanova](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmanova)
beats both in the symmetry department (rounder than Naarden. Also note the
symmetrical outgoing roads on the 17th century map)

~~~
jacquesm
Oh, that's beautiful, thank you. I really should go visit that.

------
glesica
One of the best-preserved urban walls is in Tallinn, Estonia, in fact, the
entire old section of Tallinn is really amazing...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walls_of_Tallinn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walls_of_Tallinn)

------
ginko
Not only can you see where the fortifications of Vienna were, you can even
make out the rectangular structure of Vindobona, the old Roman military camp
in the city's inner district:

[http://www.livius.org/place/vindobona-
vienna/](http://www.livius.org/place/vindobona-vienna/)

------
yincrash
Chiang mai's old city
[http://www.nikdaum.com/news/mai231.jpg](http://www.nikdaum.com/news/mai231.jpg)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/how-defense-has-shaped-our-
cities-1674200...](http://gizmodo.com/how-defense-has-shaped-our-
cities-1674200753), which points to this.

